# 2001 Colnago Dream



## knives out (Jul 28, 2009)

So I was lucky enough to get my hands on a 2001 Colnago Dream frame and fork. 










Needless to say I'm pretty stoked and I can't wait to get her built up. I do have a question in regards to bottom bracket/crankset compatability. Will the newer outboard bb's and cranks work or will I need to hunt around for an older bb and crankset? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Either one will work, just be sure it's Italian threaded.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

As kjmunc said. Enjoy your Dream. I rode a year 2000 Dream for six years. Great bike.


----------



## knives out (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## knives out (Jul 28, 2009)

So I looked at it again and it's actually a 2000. Anyway...

Now that I'm starting to look at building the bike up, I was wondering if anyone knew or could point me in the right direction to find some details about the frame specs like rear wheel spacing, seat tube diameter, etc. Thanks again for any help you can offer.

Ryan


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

knives out said:


> So I looked at it again and it's actually a 2000. Anyway...
> 
> Now that I'm starting to look at building the bike up, I was wondering if anyone knew or could point me in the right direction to find some details about the frame specs like rear wheel spacing, seat tube diameter, etc. Thanks again for any help you can offer.
> 
> Ryan


130/27.2


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

kjmunc said:


> ...just be sure it's Italian threaded.


And us blue Loctite, or a similar removable adhesive, to prevent your Italian bottom bracket from unscrewing during pedaling. I learned this through personal experience on the road.  :blush2: 

Nice find, congratulations.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice frame, I like that paint scheme


----------



## knives out (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks again for all the help. I'll post some updated pictures as soon as I have her all built up.


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

Here's my 2001 Dream...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

El Guapo said:


> Here's my 2001 Dream...



nicely done.


----------

